# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hey, this forum looks legit! I'm looking for advice with mounting a basketball ring

## ricsantos

Hey, I've purchased a perspex/metal basketball ring and backboard that is wall mounted.  https://alwaysdirect.com.au/wall-mou...-136x81cm.html 
It's of questionable manufacturing quality, but weighs about 30-35kg. 
I'm looking to mount it to a brick veneer wall using 6 dynabolts (12mm x 60mm), drilling into the brick. I might drill all 6 holes in brick, or maybe 4 in brick and 2 in the mortar. 
I'm going to drill pilot holes first. 
Does this sound ok? My main concern is whether its bad practice to mount something like this with dynabolts into brick. 
No dunking of course.

----------


## Uncle Bob

If there's any chance of people hanging off it I wouldn't. There's also the issue of broken windows.

----------


## phild01

Basketball rings and backboards - Consultation paper - Review of the mandatory safety standard - 2016 (accc.gov.au)  *5. Installation issues* 
As previously discussed, the main danger associated with basketball rings and backboards arises from their installation and from users performing ‘slam dunks’.  
Various stakeholders have published information about ways to install basketball rings and backboards. The ACCC published a Safety Alert in 2005 (Appendix B, still available at www.productsafety.gov.au) to raise consumer awareness and provide guidance: 
• on how deaths and serious injuries occur
 • to not use basketball rings and backboards mounted on brickwork
 • to remove basketball rings and backboards that are installed on brick walls 
• to not install basketball rings onto brickwork 
• to never hang or swing from a basketball ring 
• on how to install a basketball ring and backboard onto a steel post
 • on how to install the steel post into concrete footings 
• to consult a structural engineer if in any doubt about the safety or stability of the installation.

----------


## droog

:Wat they said:  
Brick veneer is not structural. People have been injured and even killed by basket ball rings attached to brickwork above garage doors.

----------

